

Robot Navigation Using Neuro-Electronic Hybrid Systems [pdf] - siromoney
http://chips.ece.iisc.ernet.in/images/a/ab/Jude_robot_Navigation_VLSI_2015.pdf

======
siromoney
From the abstract:

“... we have set up a system which demonstrates the use of a live neuronal
culture to solve a real world problem of controlling a robot doing the task of
obstacle avoidance. We show that a neuronal culture can look at the sensor
inputs to the robot and generate motor commands to allow it to explore an
arena while avoiding obstacles.”

